# Corporate Tax Manager jobs ?



## CBarclay (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi 
Everyone, we are still in the uk at present but looking forward to being in Canada later in the year!!!!!!!!!!!
My Husband works as a tax manager for one of the Big4, he has worked there for about six years.
We are hoping to move to cambridge/waterloo/kitchener ON. 
Just wanted to find out if my husband would be able to work as a Tax manager in Canada as he only has Uk experience or if he would have to start at a lower grade and work his way back up to Tax Manager??
Has anyone been in the same position ?
Is there anything he could do now to help him gain this job when we arrive ?

Thankyou for taking the time to read this.
Christine


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

CBarclay said:


> Hi
> Everyone, we are still in the uk at present but looking forward to being in Canada later in the year!!!!!!!!!!!
> My Husband works as a tax manager for one of the Big4, he has worked there for about six years.
> We are hoping to move to cambridge/waterloo/kitchener ON.
> ...


Hello Christine and welcome to the site,

Do you know how many responses I for when I googled Big4, lol? I assume he's with an accounting firm and must ask if he has contacted his firm in Canada because I suspect they are represented here. Obviously his knowledge will do him well here but lack of knowledge of Canadian tax system probably means he would begin further down the ladder than Manager. As you probably know Cambridge/Waterloo/Kitchener are all a goodly commute from Toronto where the big accounting firms are Head Office located.


----------



## jdizon (Feb 20, 2009)

Does anyone know if under the Canadian income tax system capital gains can be carrid over from one tax year to....


----------

